# iPod classic qui ne démarre plus



## Xil3f (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je voudrais vous faire part d'un problème que je rencontre avec mon iPod Classic 80 Go pour qu'éventuellement, vous puissiez m'aider à le résoudre. Le problème est simple, il ne démarre plus. Enfin, il démarre quelques temps (pendant quelques heures) après qu'il est été branché sur mon PC ou sur le secteur. Au bout d'un temps, plus aucune action, quelque soit la touche utilisée, n'a d'effet. Même les reboot (Menu + Sélection). J'ai bien sûr essayé la restauration mais ça n'y a rien changé. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée à me soumettre ? Merci d'avance.


----------

